# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Эксперты Fortinet обнаружили новый macOS-вымогатель MacRansom

## olejah

Исследователи Fortinet предупреждают о новом вымогателе, ориентированном на пользователей macOS, вредонос использует модель распространения, известную как вымогатель-как-услуга (Ransomware-as-a-service, RaaS). Также экспертам удалось определить, что зловред использует скопированный код другого вымогателя для macOS.

Вымогатель получил название MacRansom, он использует веб-портал, размещенный в сети TOR. Все заинтересованные в получении сэмплов вредоноса должны связаться с автором напрямую. Возможности, предоставляемые получившим этот вымогатель злоумышленникам, включают: установку суммы выкупа, даты запуска вымогателя и опцию запуска во время подключения USB-накопителя.

Поскольку автор MacRansom, который, по-видимому, находится в часовом поясе GMT-4, не использовал сертификат безопасности, пользователи будут предупреждены о том, что программа, которую они собираются запустить, исходит от неустановленного разработчика, говорит Fortinet.

После выполнения вредоносная программа проверяет среду, в которой находится и прекращает работу, если обнаруживает платформу, отличную от macOS, или отладчик. Также вымогатель проверяет, имеет ли машина, на которой он работает, два процессора.

После этих первоначальных проверок вымогатель создает точку запуска в ~/LaunchAgent/com.apple.finder.plist, это делается для того, чтобы гарантировать выполнение при каждом запуске. Исходный исполняемый файл копируется в ~/Library/.FS_Store.

MacRansom оказался более сложной угрозой по сравнению со своими аналогами, так как использует симметричное шифрование с жестко закодированным ключом. Исследователи обнаружили два набора симметричных ключей, а именно ReadmeKey и TargetFileKey.

«После успешного шифрования целевых файлов вредонос шифрует как com.apple.finder.plist, так и исходный исполняемый файл. Затем вымогатель удаляет их» - говорят исследователи.

Жертвам предлагается выплатить 0,25 биткойна, чтобы восстановить зашифрованные файлы. Связаться с автором можно через почту getwindows(at)protonmail.com.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

